# Caxton Card warning



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

We've just arrived home from a 15 day trip through Belguim to Germany for the Rhine in Flames at St Goar.
We use the Caxton Card for all our transactions and find it very good, we keep a check on the amount spent to know how much is left in the account.

With plenty left in to pay for a full tank of fuel and shopping at Auchen Dunkirk we went shopping, but when it came to paying the card was rejected  ...why? we knew we still had 130 Euro available even after paying for the fuel.

So a phone call to Caxton to find out what went wrong. ...........

What happens in France and Belguim when paying for fuel (in our case)... the company (Total Fuel) take a deposit from the account (125 Euro in our case) and the price of the fuel, then put it back in later, this of corse shows on our account history and the reason why our card was rejected. Luckily we carry our other cards with us but it's embarassing to have this happen.....*Be warned this could happen to you*

Apart from this problem, the Caxton card was excepted at all of our transactions but not at Lidl or Aldi ??

Keith


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

This is well documented on the forums and I think also on the Caxton site for the pre-authorisation amounts that fuel stations sometimes take. This is one of the many reasons I prefer our Halifax Clarity credit card over the Caxton - although we do have one for a back up.

I can't speak for Aldi, but Lidl in Germany is cash only. They might accept a local card but certainly not Mastercard of Visa. All eastern european branches do, however.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am a great user of Caxton card but was NOT aware of this fact as I always use a credit card for fuel.

Thanks for the heads up, I shall be very cautious in future.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I think that the only card that Aldi or Lidl will accept is a debit card


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Doubly cautious Mr Plodd? :lol: :lol: 

I suppose it depends on which fuel station you use-never met that problem ourselves but ta anyway


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I think that the only card that Aldi or Lidl will accept is a debit card


Lidl we used "somewhere in France" wouldn't accept either- had to be cash or a "local" card of some sort


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Both our local Normandy Aldi and Lidl take both my wife's and my UK credit cards. I do keep a French one handy just in case but in 4 years no problem.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We used credit cards in Lidl's with no problem while in France for nearly 4 weeks recently. Didn't actually use any Aldi so don't know about them.

In the UK, Aldi and Lidl only accept debit cards.

Denise


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I knew of the problem with the Caxton card in Europe, but just for your information we have been using the dollar Caxton card in the USA for the last 5 months without any problems at all

Loddy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

loddy said:


> I knew of the problem with the Caxton card in Europe, but just for your information we have been using the dollar Caxton card in the USA for the last 5 months without any problems at all
> 
> Loddy


thanks Loddy - thinking of getting one for our next trip to California. Was that for cash withdrawals only or as a debit card as well?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Mike

We have been using it for all purchases and for drawing cash, Caxton don't charge for cash withdrawls but it's difficult to find a ATM that don't charge, normally $2-3 dollars.
You also must tell them it's a credit card, it won't get authorised if they or you enter debit

Loddy :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes it has been discussed many times and is explained clearly on Caxton website under "know before you go" item 4
http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/traveltips.asp?dist=CAXTGENL


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Same thing happened to me on Tuesday 27 Sept at Carrefour in Calais. 

The previous night I had filled up the tow car and was surprised (to say the least) that when I checked my account later that evening it showed 130 euros taken off. I thought the card had been cloned and used,

I then tried to use the Caxton card to pay for fuel next morning for my motorhome and it was rejected. Same thing had happened when I tried to withdraw cash. The 130 was still shown as being debited at 11 next morning but had been reinstated by 4pm Tuesday. 

Whilst it is in the small print it was still a shock at the time.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Yes it has been discussed many times and is explained clearly on Caxton website under "know before you go" item 4
> http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/traveltips.asp?dist=CAXTGENL


Perhaps the OP can clarify-was this an AUTOMATED payment being made.......or at the "Caisse" at the fuel station/shopping till??

I've read the Post a few times but it doesn't make it clear


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

For me it was an automatic fuel pump when filling up the tow car. Cash was being withdrawn at an ATM and the motorhome would also have been an automatic pump.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> I am a great user of Caxton card but was NOT aware of this fact as I always use a credit card for fuel.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I shall be very cautious in future.


Mr Plodd,

Have a look at the www.caxtonfx.com web site, it is clearly stated in the Know before you go section

Steve


----------

